

I work for a successful Angel Investor. Ask me anything. - dkokelley
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/amx3k/i_work_for_an_angel_investor_who_has_invested_in/

======
joshu
These folks give WAY too much information out.

I liked the "I am a VC" IAMA, but it was too easy to figure out who that was,
too.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I'm reading it and OP answers two questions, one of which says how he/she
recently graduated w/o an MBA and the other is a fairly generic answer about
things we all already knew (except maybe that the Facebook programmers are
"incestuous"). What is it that OP posted that was "too much information"?

~~~
joshu
That he works for an angel (very few angels have staff) and what they invested
in.

------
heresy
"i hope to be working for a VC one day, ask me anything and i'll pretend to
know what's up, and regurgitate information anyone can get by frequenting the
right blogs and forums, while beating off to people divulging to me their
hopes and entrepreneurial dreams like i can help them"

